# What bottom bracket tool for TruVativ X-Flow?



## preludedriven (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi, i'm currently in the process of switching frames and need to transfer all parts, including my TruVativ X-Flow Crank. Anyone know what bottom bracket tool I'd need for this job by any chance?

From what I was able to see, it looks like it would use something close to this: 








https://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=24393&subcategory_ID=4200

I'm right by a Performance Bike shop, and would like to have the tool ready for my swap when I get home tonight... :thumbsup: Also, any recommendations for grease?

Not sure if it matters, but I'm transferring from an Iron Horse Maverick hadrdtail to a IH Maverick full suspension frame....


----------



## preludedriven (Apr 7, 2008)

Not sure if you can make anything out from this image, but part of the bracket is shown in the upper right corner (other than the fact that it needs to be cleaned)


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Looks like the right tool pictured (not the link) but the photo of the pedal isn't lots of help...


----------



## kind (Nov 1, 2008)

have the same crank and also wondering what tool we need to take it off.


----------



## preludedriven (Apr 7, 2008)

kind said:


> have the same crank and also wondering what tool we need to take it off.


it's definitely this one (transplanted my crank to new frame with ease)









https://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=24393&subcategory_ID=4200

Don't forget you'll need an allen wrench and a crank arm puller
https://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/TL608B00-Park+Ccp-2+Square+Taper+Crank+Puller.aspx


----------



## lgoldie10 (Jan 15, 2012)

i have the same crank in my specialized hardrock sport 2005. the crank has gone wobbly and i think the bottom bracker has gone or the bearings. can anyone help!!!

why would it wobbly up an down when moved by hand??


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

subscribed to learn answer.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

if both arms wobble together then the bb needs attention if its just 1 arm then the spindle and arm interface is getting toast


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

These cranksets and BBs are really awful. They use the same BB cup tool as a Shimano/etc square taper bottom bracket, and the same crank puller. Even though they're splined. The spline doesn't have the diameter or the ramping of ISIS splines, and the spline interface wears out very easily. Keep the crank bolts super tight.

- Joel


----------

